# Carnauba wax



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

I finally tracked some down locally, Boy does this stuff really put the shine on. I picked up a Savinelli natural from Frenchy a while back. Stained it and tried all kinds of things to get that new pipe shine, with no luck. The wax done a great job, and easy to use with a buffing wheel on a grinder. Also got some white diamond compound for the vulcanite stems. Again, worked great. Ebay look out, I can restore anything now
Brian..p



PS - I didn't think to take before and after pic's


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Soooo How bout some after pics????


I'd love to see the work before and after
Tom


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

Sure let me see if I rember how to do this. Here are a couple


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

I am a big fan of the carnauba wax. I've turned $2.00 antique store junk into pipes I wouldn't part with at any price with a little time at the polishing wheel and some carnauba.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

You did a excellent job. Can't even tell it wasn't professionally done. :tu


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I got some carnuba a few months ago and I wasn't too enthused with the results. It was about the consistency of cooled bacon grease. Is that the same as what you used or was yours more solid like a ball of wax?


----------



## BlackDog (May 19, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:


> I got some carnuba a few months ago and I wasn't too enthused with the results. It was about the consistency of cooled bacon grease. Is that the same as what you used or was yours more solid like a ball of wax?


What you got was carnuba wax mixed with petrolium based solvents. True, 100% carnuba wax is hard, harder than a bar of soap. It must be applied with a buffing wheel to create enough friction and heat to spread the wax.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

BlackDog said:


> What you got was carnuba wax mixed with petrolium based solvents. True, 100% carnuba wax is hard, harder than a bar of soap. It must be applied with a buffing wheel to create enough friction and heat to spread the wax.


Yeah I kinda thought that. This whole refurb set was crap. Thanks Dog


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

top job...now you got me thinkn' about picking up a Sav Natural :tu


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

I have always used 100 percent bees wax on mine.


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

tell us more about the bee's wax.
I've not heard of that for a gloss.
Tom


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Glad the carnauba worked out for you. The pipe looks great!

I was thinking about picking up some Halcyon or Paragon wax to shine up a few pipes. Heard good things about them, especially when you don't need to use a buffing wheel to apply. Seems simpler and I've read the Halcyon works well for "blasts".

Read some good things about Renaissance wax too...http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=144479&highlight=paragon


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

TOB9595 said:


> tell us more about the bee's wax.
> I've not heard of that for a gloss.
> Tom


I'm considering using it on my Sav Natural, as it's easier for me to find (farmer's market). It's used for meers, so I'm sure it'll shine up briar nicely. Also, I don't have a buffing wheel, so I'd need something I could hand polish.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

TOB9595 said:


> tell us more about the bee's wax.
> I've not heard of that for a gloss.
> Tom


Really not much to tell. Like it was mentioned you use it on meers and it makes my briars shine like mirrors.


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

How do you apply the beeswax on your pipes?


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Here is a site on the benefits:

http://beepolish.com/

I use the solid form which I warm a little to apply, leave it on for probably 10-15 minutes while I am doing the other pipes, and then basically buff it back off. I don't know that it is any better or worse but it is all natural and I feel it does a great job of protecting my pipes.

Waxing should be part of your regular maintenance not just because it protects and shine your pipe but it encourages you to wipe them off when you put them away which is a good habit.


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

I just ordered the stick.
Rolando, what is your technique to wax the pipe, please
Tom


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Basically like you would wax any piece of furniture. Depending on the wax you may have to warm it up a bit to get it to apply evenly. I rub it on and just use my fingers to spread it around evenly with as light a coat as possible. Let it sit for a bit (usually while applying to other pipes) and then buff it off with a clean soft cloth.

The stick or cake form is more work but I think it seals better and it is not like you have to wax your pipes that often. The biggest advantage to me is I don't feel the wax like you might with synthetics so it doesn't feel greasy in my hand.


----------

